# Dillards Quality?



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Sorry - this is probably a bit of a naive question but we don't have any Dillard's in Chicago... How upscale is Dillards? Target? Kohls? Macey's? Nordstroms?

I was looking at their website and seeing some really good deals on some sweaters and slacks, especially on the "Dillard's exclusive" or "Only at Dillard's" items. Sale prices are very competitive with LE sale prices.

So I'm tempted, but its really hard to tell what the quality would really be from just an internet picture...

What are your shopping experiences with Dillards? Do they tend to sell quality items?, cheap stuff?, or a wide range?

Thanks!


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Mixed bag. Mostly lower quality in my estimation.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

The stores may vary from community to community (Macy's does), but in my area Dillards is a step above Macy's and Macy's is a step above Kohls and Target. We don't have a Nordstrom. 

The only thing I have from Dillards is a white dress shirt in their Roundtree and Yorke Gold Label house brand and it's comparable to my Lands End dress shirts in both price and quality, although I give the LE a slight edge because it was a few dollars cheaper.

Cruiser


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> The stores may vary from community to community (Macy's does), but in my area Dillards is a step above Macy's and Macy's is a step above Kohls and Target. We don't have a Nordstrom.


Agree.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hit or miss. Dilliards is one of the few department stores with tall men's clothes, so I visit often. But here in Charlotte, Belk reigns supreme and the Dilliards is sub-par. In Nashville where my parents live, it is the opposite. The presence of department stores is so regional.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Cruiser said:


> The stores may vary from community to community (Macy's does), but in my area Dillards is a step above Macy's and Macy's is a step above Kohls and Target. We don't have a Nordstrom.


This is accurate for my area, as well. The top end of Dillards is pretty good. There is a Nordstroms in a mall I often visit, but three consecutive experiences with really awful service there have convinced me not to enter the place a fourth time.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

Where I'm at Dillards is seen as more of a nice department store for the less-urban Southern types, whereas Macy's etc. are the upscale, big city interlopers. The fashion malls that open now typically use Macy/Nordstrom as anchors and Dillards seems to be getting pushed out to where the only ones left are anchors in older malls.

As a result, Dillards is generally a step above Target. But if you want a some good Khakis or polo shirts, it's a good place to go they are more apt to carry the Southern prep staples. For example, Duck Head is now defunct but when they were around and you wanted some, you'd go to Dillards.

I agree department stores vary from region to region. I've often seen websites or posts on the web about certain quality items people get from Dillards but every time I've gone to mine they don't have whatever it is.


----------



## CLTesquire (Jul 23, 2010)

The Belk at South Park is quite nice and definitely better than Dillards. Nordstrom is also better than Dillards but I think Dillards is relatively on par with Macys with each having their highlights.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

Somewhere between Macys and Nordstrom. If you shop right you can find good stuff from HSM at excellent prices.

Target, Kohls, and Penneys aren't in the same league.


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

I like Dillard's. That's mainly because its the only thing close to where I live. When I lived outside of Charlotte I visited the South Park Mall a lot and loved the Belk store there but alas, there is no Belks here. I don't get many dress clothes from the dillards here but I buy a lot of casual stuff from there. I've become good friends with a salesman there and he will put things back for me in my size until they have a good sale. I recently bought about $1000 of Daniel Cremieux merchandise there for less than $250. Included was a cashmere car coat, a sweater jacket, a cardigan, and several long sleeve polo type shirts. If you can find the stuff on sale I think its a great value.


----------



## David_E (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks folks!

So the "house brands" are pretty good?


----------



## shorty (Oct 5, 2009)

Mr. Mac said:


> Somewhere between Macys and Nordstrom. If you shop right you can find good stuff from HSM at excellent prices.
> 
> Target, Kohls, and Penneys aren't in the same league.


Agree. Also agree with Cruiser. The Dillards at the high end malls are much better than the ones at the lower income malls in terms of selection and variety. Also, as Preacher pointed out, one thing I like about them is when they have a clearance sale followed by another and another, the markdown can be substantial because it's cumulative.

I'm not a big fan of Daniel Cremieux which replaced my beloved Austin Reed and Tailorbyrd although AR was getting weird near the end in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Jul 13, 2008)

David_E said:


> Thanks folks!
> 
> So the "house brands" are pretty good?


The R&Y 100% cotton ones are my work shirts. Decent quality and price once down to $20.00. Don't know if Murano and Turnbery are house brands, but they have decent linen clothes.

I'll agree with Mr. Mac and Cruiser that Dillard's is, on balance, solidly middle-road if you go by the flagship store goods. Small stores are same or slightly better than Macy's.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

*Dillard's*

Don't forget the larger stores will carry Hickey Freeman, H. Freeman, HSM Gold. Anything that goes on sale stays on sale until it's gone. If they don't have it they can get it. San Antonio North Star Mall store recently had a HF Madison sport coat for less than $300. Nothing left in my size, I cleaned them out....

Not sure I would trust some of their staff for a MTM item. I'll never forget a suit I bought where they made the cuffed pants about 1/2 inch too short. After a week I got them back, they had simply lowered the cuff from 1 1/2 inches to 1 inch.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

Scottsdale has the largest Dillard's in the country. My Dillard's is about on par with Nordstroms. Nordstroms has Armani and Boss, but since those are fashion brands anyway... Dillard's does carry Levis, which is usually considered a more working class jeans. Dillard's does carry a whole lot of Polo Blue label.

Now, the Mesa Dillards OTOH... What a POS... Sorry, its true.

As for their house brands, for the price you can get them at, its a good deal. But I wouldn't write home about them.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

Most of the Dillard's stores I go to are decent, but Belk is usually a little nicer. 

At SouthPark (since so many of you guys have mentioned it), Dillard's is actually fairly nice. They carry a lot of fragrances and menswear brands you can't get at Belk or Macy's (Macy's SouthPark is truly awful). They're not in the same league as Nordstrom or Neiman Marcus, but those stores carry less selection at typically higher prices.


----------



## michellezaiz1 (2 mo ago)

David_E said:


> Sorry - this is probably a bit of a naive question but we don't have any Dillard's in Chicago... How upscale is Dillards? Target? Kohls? Macey's? Nordstroms? I was looking at their website and seeing some really good deals on some sweaters and slacks, especially on the "Dillard's exclusive" or "Only at Dillard's" items. Sale prices are very competitive with LE sale prices. So I'm tempted, but its really hard to tell what the quality would really be from just an internet picture... What are your shopping experiences with Dillards? Do they tend to sell quality items?, cheap stuff?, or a wide range? Thanks!


 Definitely check them out again. They have completely outclassed Macy's in terms of selection quality and definitely service. I love my personal shopper


----------



## michellezaiz1 (2 mo ago)

David_E said:


> Sorry - this is probably a bit of a naive question but we don't have any Dillard's in Chicago... How upscale is Dillards? Target? Kohls? Macey's? Nordstroms?
> 
> I was looking at their website and seeing some really good deals on some sweaters and slacks, especially on the "Dillard's exclusive" or "Only at Dillard's" items. Sale prices are very competitive with LE sale prices.
> 
> ...


Definitely check them out again they have completely outclassed Macy's in all areas selection quality and definitely service. I love my personal shopper Michelle


----------



## Dcr5468 (Jul 11, 2015)

If you shop seasonal sales you can get insanely good deals on some quality items. Mostly at the larger stores. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

